# Been going to gym for 9 months still not looking hardly any bigger!



## xSythan (Jun 12, 2011)

I have been working out for about 9 months, for the last 6 months ive been training hard ive been on all different protein powders such as: PHD pharma whey, My protein unflavoured impact whey protein and currently maximuscle cyclone, ive been on creating tablets and maximuscle creatine powder, ive recently taken SD matrix with the estrogen and livermilk pack and ive taken anabol testo, thats all for teh supplements and i eat as much as humanly possible everyday! ill eat around 5 to 6 meals a day which at least half of will consist of meat, i am an ectomorph so i have a very fast metabolism, i weighed 9.12 when i started the gym 9 months ago and now i weigh 11.3 which is a good increase but its not noticable enough because its taken soooo long! My workouts are good i go to the gym 4 times a week i split my workouts into muscle groups as these: Back, Shoulders and traps, Chest and Triceps, Biceps on its own and legs and abs all my workouts are 45 minutes long i always do around 4 excercises on the same muscle type like chest and then move on to triceps and do 4 excercises on tris ive been told this is to achieve the max pump from your muscle. Ive been going to the gym with my same friend he was 5.6ft and weighed about 10 stone when we started and he now weighs nearly 12stone and everybody can tell thats hes got bigger its just annoying it feels like ive been going for so long and im not making hardly any progress im upping my weight every 3 weeks or so too so im really stuck to what my problem is :/ sorry for the long story but just hope there is someone who can point me in a good direction thanks luke.


----------



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

post some pics up mate


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

x2


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Eat more

a lot more


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Clearly doing something wrong must be your diet or you'd surely have gained some size, isnt it like 2.5grams of protien per kg of your bodyweight, write down everything you eat, just because you eat as much as is humanly possible doesnt mean your eating the right foods, i could be wrong though, best of luck.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Start Jabbing


----------



## xSythan (Jun 12, 2011)

ok cheers guys just put up a profle pic yer im struggling to fit the time in to eat more i can on my 2 days off work a week but i only get 1 half hour break at work for an 8 hour shift so i have to force feed as fast as possible in my breaks haha


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

On a serious note though, you must not be eating enough or training correctly.....

Post up your diet and workout in the correct section and we will have a look, also post some pics up!! Remember, you dont change overnight, 9 months isnt that long tbh and im sure outsiders like ourselves will be able to notice a difference, keep it up pal, good luck 

Also remember its not just how much food you eat, its how much protein, carbs and fats you eat too


----------



## xSythan (Jun 12, 2011)

yer its so hard to figure out what im doing wrong im lifting heavier than kids twice the size of me in the gym and there looking at me asif to say you shouldnt be able to lift that! and the eating thing nearly all my meals are meat based always chicken and mince i dont eat alot of veg and fruit dont know if these play any roles


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

You probably need to eat more mate, i'd hate to be ecto but its what you have to do


----------



## xSythan (Jun 12, 2011)

yer your probably right i cant put any more effort into the gym at the same time i used to eat like a piece of toast and id be full all day but now im eating so much but there is always times when i think i could eat more


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

I really can't understand all these comments saying that you must be doing something wrong... You've added nearly a stone and a half in 9 months. You must be doing something right IMO!

If you're wanting to continue to train naturally, you need to accept that gains come slowly.


----------



## xSythan (Jun 12, 2011)

yes well i do want to do it naturally dont want any of the nasty side affects from gear but i just dont feel any bigger or think i look much bigger its probably just to do with my height and that my metabolism is through the roof!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

roadz said:


> I really can't understand all these comments saying that you must be doing something wrong... You've added nearly a stone and a half in 9 months. You must be doing something right IMO!
> 
> If you're wanting to continue to train naturally, you need to accept that gains come slowly.


X2 to this my brother actually over a stone,

IF IT WAS EASY EVERYONE WOULD BE DOING IT


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well you say that you went from 9.12 to 11.3 in 9 months, that doesn't sound too bad to me mate, I'm exactly the same I went from 10 up to 11.12/12 in a year, size doesn't just happen over night and it's mainly your diet that will change that, aswell as having a lot of protein you need the carbs to back it up. Personally I think that you are heading in the right direction and the only thing that you seem to be lacking is patience, post up some pics as well mate good luck


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll also add that if you're unhappy with the gains you've made so far, be prepared to be devestated with your future gains and IME, gains slow down so much after the first year or so. TBH, I'm happy with a few lean lbs a year.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Raptor said:


> You probably need to eat more mate, *i'd hate to be ecto* but its what you have to do


Lol I wouldnt!! No stupid amounts of cardio to keep the belly at bay then haha


----------



## xSythan (Jun 12, 2011)

will get some more pics on tomorrow, and cheers yer i guess i am just being impatient everyones body is different, my mate who i go with put on a stone in a month and a half and because hes short it was really noticable getting comments from everyone, and hes still like twice the size of me now and he hardly works out anymore and he works his full upper body at once and he has a really bad diet eating around 2 meals a day he said he just doesnt get hungry anymore


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You don't notice the change as you see yourself every day.

Have you got a pic from before you started training. If you have put that next to a recent pic. You will definitely see the change then.

Keep at it mate. Doing well.


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

Also, don't compare yourself to others. It will get you no where...

For example, I have a friend, he's around 5"10. When we were both 16, I bought a bench and some weights and we started training together a few times a week. Not a decent put together routine and forget about watching your diet. This guy has the genetics of a God. Before training he was already about 12 stone and ripped. Within a year, he got to about 14 and a half stone - still with full abs. At the moment, he doesn't train or watch his diet and I think he's around 13 and a half stone and still ripped to **** lol

These people are not normal and comparing your gains to theirs will only make you feel like **** lol

Edit: forgot to mention that this guy made those gains with any AAS or supplements, not even whey... I think you can tell by now that it ****es me off lol


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't worry about your mate he's 5ft 6" this means he's not a real person, willy wonka's let him go on holiday.


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

My mate went on dbol tabs and gained a stone in 3 weeks, couldnt be bothered going natural


----------



## xSythan (Jun 12, 2011)

yes your right i do look at other people and just think hes bigger than me and he hasnt even started yet, and short peolple just look bigger because they are short!


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

xSythan said:


> yes your right i do look at other people and just think hes bigger than me and he hasnt even started yet, and short peolple just look bigger because they are short!


Short people look bigger because 1lb added to a short frame doesn't have to be spread as much as 1lb added to a tall frame


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

roadz said:


> I'll also add that if you're unhappy with the gains you've made so far, be prepared to be devestated with your future gains and IME, gains slow down so much after the first year or so. *TBH, I'm happy with a few lean lbs a year*.


really?!

To op youve done well to add the amount of weight u have in 9 months..keep eating. keep it consistent. dont be over critical of yourself.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Does he have little T-rex arms aswell when he benches.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I think your being unrealistic. You have gained nearly 20lbs in 9 months. That is good progress so I can't see how you are doing something wrong.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

defo 9 months is f all you have done well when your gains slow down add more clean cals and carry on mate the first couple years are your best make the most of them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

You may not be feeling alot bigger but the weight has gone on you so you must be filling out your frame more now than before. Your body should be feeling fuller and harder which comes before you start expanding bigger. You are probably at that point now so keep it up and the next 18 lbs will be alot more noticible. Set yourself weight goals and make sure you hit them and the results will show. Definatly take pictures on a monthly basis to motivate yourself and so you can look back on to see how you have changed! By the way the gains you have had to date as a natural are not poor by any means! Get 20lbs in your 1st year and its a good result!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Its a long game mate playing it natural, you just gotta accept it , remember your body is trying to do something it doesnt want to do, i.e build muscle, your body will try to keep in natural state.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah 20lbs of muscle in 9 months is good going mate. Keep at it and remember as you get bigger you'll need to keep eating more to continue to grow which is one of my big problems!


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

how much CV are you doing?


----------



## xSythan (Jun 12, 2011)

yer cheers leeroy good bit of info to use and yer i just need to stick at it and eat as much as possible (bloody expensive!)


----------



## xSythan (Jun 12, 2011)

i dont do much cardio bout 30 minutes a week naneek


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

xSythan said:


> yer its so hard to figure out what im doing wrong im lifting heavier than kids twice the size of me in the gym and there looking at me asif to say you shouldnt be able to lift that! and the eating thing nearly all my meals are meat based always chicken and mince i dont eat alot of veg and fruit dont know if these play any roles


you seem to have put on a lot of weight... be happy, as a natural you will never again put on that much weight in 9months.. well not muscle at any rate..

be realisitc about your expectations, the body doesn't add muscle (i.e blood supply and nerves etc) overnight.. it takes months, even on AAS (early weight gain on AAS in the first 1-2weeks is water weight usually).

You haven't posted your diet, I would bet that while you think you eat enough, I'm sure you don't..

some great pros basically say eat 500g of protein a day as a starting point. One of the best beginner guides i've ever seen:

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/articles-forum/1158-growth-principles-beginners.html

where it says for diet:

VERY simple. Very important that you try to get as

close to 500g of protein per day. Easiest way to do

that is to have a whey protein shake in water with

every meal. Fats and carbs don't matter. Calories

don't count, macro nutrients (protein, fat, carb) do.

If you get to add fat on, just cut out the fats and

keep your carbs bellow 300g/day. That's all it is!

Very simple, but hard to stick to, so not many people

get results. On gear, the more protein you eat, the

more you grow. Is as simple as that. Gear maximises

protein synthesis.


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

I consider myself an ectomorph or 'hard gainer' aswell but it just means you got to eat more.

It can only be your diet i think mate although you have gained alot of weight in just 9 months. Your body cant defy the laws of phisics if you are consumeing way more energy(calories) than you need, your body has to store it someware. Personally i get really hot which is one way my body gets rid of calories but you just got to force your body to grow.

Eat alot of (healthy) fats because their so calorie dense. Put oils on all your food (olive oil on cooked food, rapeseed if your cooking it with oil) if you can get 100ml of oil split between all ure meals thats about 900 more calories easy and it wont fill you up at all. Snack on nuts(try to get low-salt) there very calorie dense.

Fats are a hardgainers friend and dont let people tell you fats are bad for you. Saturated fat is bad for you, my cholesterol is below the recomended level and and BP is safe (even when im on cycle) so get eating ure fats and eat atleast 1g of protein per pounds of bodyweight but more if you can.

My meals work like this

Atleast 35g of lean protein (some bird meat, lean mince/steak or oily fish)

Then as much fats and carbs as i can eat to go along with it.

As much oil as i can cover my food in before it tastes bad.

Some spices for flavour

2x whey protein shakes per day(30g protein per shake) spread out evenly throughout the day

1x casein protein shake before bed (eat cottege cheese if you can handle the foul taste and texture)

try to stay away from mass gainer shakes, there full of dextrose/maltodextrin which is a high GI carb, it messes with your insulin levels and you generally want a smooth constant level of insulin (except post-workout to surpress cortisol) Make your own shakes.

milk (blue-top) oats, peanut butter, whey protein and your favourate fruit for flavour (i like bananna), blend it together (can get a 2 litre blender from argos for like £18) and drink it down. Good for takeing with you to work/school if you prepared it the night before. Full of calories and great tasteing.

Take multi-vits alpha men are good from MP, and some fish oil. Not ****ty stuff from boots proper high EPA/DHA quality fish oil.

FATS ARE YOUR FRIENDS!!!

Eat up mate, you'll soon have some meat on ya bones!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> you seem to have put on a lot of weight... be happy, as a natural you will never again put on that much weight in 9months.. well not muscle at any rate..
> 
> be realisitc about your expectations, the body doesn't add muscle (i.e blood supply and nerves etc) overnight.. it takes months, even on AAS (early weight gain on AAS in the first 1-2weeks is water weight usually).
> 
> ...


500g of protein a day for a small natty trainer seems too much no? Or does it actually not matter if your body can't use it all?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> 500g of protein a day for a small natty trainer seems too much no? Or does it actually not matter if your body can't use it all?


as a small natty trainer you won't go anywhere near using it all.... but the goal is to eat it.... its hard to achieve as a 17st person! if the small trainer eats that amount of food/shakes.. will put weight on- a lot will be fat.. but impossible to eat 500g protein and not put weight on..

after all thats 2000cal, assuming no fats or carbs.. and you can't ingest 100% protein cals only... not for 500g.. so you take in extra cals with it..


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

sounds like low test levels


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

It sounds like you're suffering from maximus-impatience. Only joking. Seriously though 9 months isnt very long. Remember, strength comes first, size comes second. Once your body reaches its full potential you will start stacking on the size. As long as your progressing (increasing the weight) and eating right the rest will come with time.


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

The thing is, although you may have liked to get a lot bigger in those 9 months, imagine you put on that same amount (just under a stone and a half) in the next 9 months and then the next 9 months after that. Give it a year or 2 and you could be a beast. Don't forget that 9 months really isn't that long to get massive. Alternatively you can try to eat a lot more and this will help speed up the process


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Add up all the macros from everything your eating... then double that number. Thats how much your going to need to eat to gain.....


----------

